# Rustic Kitchen Island



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

I started building this recently, hoping to finish most of it this weekend. Its essentially a kitchen island and prep area with an overhang for seating on one side. Theres going to be wine storage and a couple drawers and a little cabinet space on the bottom sides. The bottom middle is reserved for a pull out drawer for an electric mixer. That will be built to look like 2 doors together but will pull out rather than open. I have most of the frame done, still have a little more to do. This is being made out of 125 year old lumber and will be treated for bugs. Top will be maple butcher block. Also attached the design I came up with.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Subscribing to this one for sure. Good progress so far. 
Looks like old pallet wood.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like sycamore to me.


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Looking forward to see your progress.

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## JerrySats (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice design of the island . What type of joinery did you use in that frame work ?


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Used all mortise and tenon construction. First time doing it so they arent as tight as I'd like but they will work with glue and some carefully placed pin nails. Made some more progress today, though not as much as I wanted. Need to add the bottom shelf and make some doors. Started the glue up for the butcher block top today as well but no pics of that yet.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

The last pic is the bar side. Likely going to make a couple stools for tnere as well.


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

*Check out this issue of Fine Woodworking, you can fine it on line.* It has been a help for me. It's looking good.

*Fine Woodworking Magazine - June 2013 - Issue no. 233*


*









http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/
*


----------



## ninz30 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Reclaimed Wood Blog said:


> Check out this issue of Fine Woodworking, you can fine it on line. It has been a help for me. It's looking good.
> 
> Fine Woodworking Magazine - June 2013 - Issue no. 233
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you have to be a paying member to read that article now. Doh!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's looking good! Looking forward to seeing the progress of this project!


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Didnt forget about this! Client decided she didnt want this until October now so I haven't been working on it much. Did do some work recently though. Still have to add some trim around the top and some hardware for the doors, after I actually do the final assembly of course. Everything has been dry fit and works well.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like it's coming along great.


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Great progress.

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. My biggest issue right now is what finish to use, if any. I've played around with some scraps and havent been 100percent satisfied with anything yet.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

So the homeowner decided she finally wanted her island. I delivered it last night and she was more than thrilled to say the least. Ending up with a couple coats of lacquer on the base with mineral oil on the top. And its already been put to good use too! Comments and questions welcome!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is SUPER NICE! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very very nice indead.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks! Turned out really nice and fits her application perfectly. She has a food blog and has already shown this island on it. Great advertising!


----------

